# Which Enneatype Are You Most Grateful Not to Be?



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

it's stereotypical, but 4's seem to have it pretty bad rofl. When they are on unhealthy levels it just seems much more neurotic than other types. And their healthy qualities don't really interest me either lol.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> @*Berdudget*
> Right, but since we _can't_ control other people, we also don't have full control whether they hurt us or not. Like if someone punch you in the face, it's not your fault your face is now hurting, though you can try to ignore the pain or find something to cool your face with. Same with feelings, if someone goes out of the way to hurt you. You can try to manage your emotions, but the other person is still at fault for making you feel like crap.


I think I hear you. You can't keep other people from doing things that can bring certain feelings to the surface. You can't avoid uncomfortable feelings. I agree completely. I disagree that uncomfortable feelings necessitate assigning blame. 

When I say we're responsible for our own feelings, this is what that looks like: 

A spouse, let's say, says extremely hurtful things to you, cheats on you, lies about you. Hurtful stuff! They have treated you unjustly. It hurts! It's completely valid. There's no need and no good reason to try to avoid feeling those feelings of hurt. They will last as long as you need them to. Feelings teach us things. They're useful. And it's healthy to acknowledge them and to have them acknowledged. 

Your spouse is responsible for their actions. But you are responsible for your feelings. You are responsible for identifying what they are, for figuring out what you need in order to heal, for communicating that and for taking action to get it. 

Over time, after taking responsibility for your own healing process without expecting other people to do it for you, the hurtful things people do will hurt less and less because you will eventually realize that you are whole, unto yourself. What other people do or don't do will have less and less of a painful impact. 

This is just one example. There are so many different kinds of situations. You are correct. There is certainly no such thing as a truly simple truth.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

its quite ironic, considering i admire sevens but i could NEVER accept myself if i were obsessed with keeping myself busy with all kinds of meaningless activities. i want to be laid back and just observing whatever i desire to observe and not in some loop activities.

with having secondary 5w4, ive got enough of disintegration 7 manias. i.. HATE the unproductiveness of just keeping myself active.

so i guess it goes both ways considering the person just two posts above my post is a seven not wanting to be a four, lols.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

SharkT00th said:


> If there is a type that you desperately hate, than you are that type yourself and realizing how much your ego has gotten in the way. If you were not a certain type I feel that you would just be ambivalent to that types nature.


I can see this being true in some cases. What causes you to draw the conclusion that it is always the case?


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

snowangel said:


> Good advice! I am going to assert myself right now. If I want something, I always find a way to get it. The world didn't give me anything. I got everything on my own. You obviously don't know a lot about fours so do yourself a favor and educate yourself.


Did you not read the title of the thread? Why do you take such offense? This a thread where we tell people what type we wouldn't like to be, are you surprised you find someone who don't much care for 4s? 

You yourself is displaying that kind of petulant rage that i have come to associate with 4s who are in any way spurned by the world, right now. I mean this kind of reaction is _exactly _what i do not like in 4s. I had a 4 moocher living of me for half a year, and god did he get petulant when i didn't stroke his hair the right way and tell him how precious and special he was. Sorry, but that is just the way i percieve average to unhealthy 4s, like petulant whiny children with bad cases of the special snowflake syndrome. 

Someone's going to say they hate 8s because they are violent psychopaths, and sure that is wildly inappropriate and all but come on, this a thread about things you don't like in other enneagrams.



mushr00m said:


> I didn't even know that 4's specifically lacked assertivness. Where did you hear that?


Ok so lack of assertiveness maybe isn't at the core of what i'm driving for. See above paragraph



Berdudget said:


> Yes! I used to think I hated 8s. I do believe it was related to my codependent tendencies. I had a very skewed perspective. I now find the general 8 mentality highly refreshing in many respects and it's largely due to the fact that I've adopted the mentality that I am ultimately responsible for my own emotions. No one and nothing else "causes" them.  The actions of others can bring them to my attention, but that doesn't make them responsible for them. I feel empowered by taking full responsibility for my wants, needs and feelings.


Now see that would be a pov i could get behind!


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> I had a 4 moocher living of me for half a year, and god did he get petulant when i didn't stroke his hair the right way and tell him how precious and special he was. Sorry, but that is just the way i percieve average to unhealthy 4s, like petulant whiny children with bad cases of the special snowflake syndrome.


Don't compare other fours to your negative experience. And who is being whiny here?


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

snowangel said:


> Don't compare other fours to your negative experience. And who is being whiny here?


OK... I will henceforth only take into consideration my positive experiences with 4s and totally disregard any pertinent negative experience i've had.

As i said, you come into a thread about types one doesn't want to be and you get upset by someone not wanting to be your type.... The lack of logic, the pure silliness of getting upset.... GARRRHHHH. Don't you see what i'm talking about?!


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Did you not read the title of the thread? Why do you take such offense? This a thread where we tell people what type we wouldn't like to be, are you surprised you find someone who don't much care for 4s?


To be fair, there's a difference between disliking someone, and not wanting to be them.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> To be fair, there's a difference between disliking someone, and not wanting to be them.


Ohh, but if i didn't narrow it down to the type i like the least i'd had to list them all, including 8 ( i'd rather be 3 really ). But anyway, the huge reaction to my post just serves to prove my point and reinforce my opinion. I should have expected this reaction, because these kinds of reactions are exactly what i dislike with 4s. And sure it's a stereutype. It's a stereotype that holds to scrutiny, apparently. Now can i say that i've never met a 4 i liked? Probably not. I've probably met a bunch of healthy happy 4 who i got along with, but fact remains i would not want to be a 4 because i see their negative qualities as very negative.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

@*Berdudget*
Why would you be thankful that you are not a certain type? Just think about that for a moment, if you are seeing qualities that are incredibly negative in another type than those are most likely projections.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@*DiamondDays*
I suppose, but the reason I wouldn't want to be, say, a type 2 (though I might have felt differently if I _was_ a 2 I might feel differently) isn't because I think type 2 is the worst, but because their fear/desire is the one I least want to feel to any large degree.

But yes, it would be nice to be flawless, and not be any type at all.


----------



## MaxwellMouse (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a harsh thread idea. I love being type 9 but that does not mean i'm grateful for not being other types.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> Why would you be thankful that you are not a certain type? Just think about that for a moment, if you are seeing qualities that are incredibly negative in another type than those are most likely projections.


Do you think this would be true if the type was a part of your tritype? I'm not sure whether or not i'm an 854 or 853. I'm leaning 854 actually, because out of 2,3 and 4 i can see more 4 than 3 and 2 in myself, especially fear wise. So i don't think you're far of target at all actually. 



Nonsense said:


> I suppose, but the reason I wouldn't want to be, say, a type 2 (though I might have felt differently if I _was_ a 2 I might feel differently) isn't because I think type 2 is the worst, but because their fear/desire is the one I least want to feel to any large degree.
> 
> But yes, it would be nice to be flawless, and not be any type at all.


Ohh, well i think it goes hand in hand a bit doesn't it?


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

SharkT00th said:


> @*Berdudget*
> Why would you be thankful that you are not a certain type? Just think about that for a moment, if you are seeing qualities that are incredibly negative in another type than those are most likely projections.


I completely agree with your point, but not that the only conclusion is that "that is your core type 100% of the time."  Projections, most likely yes. My distaste for experiencing life as a core type 3 is unquestionably tied to some projection.

But you've avoided answering my question directly.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

MaxwellMouse said:


> That is a harsh thread idea. I love being type 9 but that does not mean i'm grateful for not being other types.


Why do you say it's harsh?


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> If you can't get yourself what you want and need, be it affirmation or material things or space or whatever, then you do not deserve it.


there is no such thing as ''deserving''. it doesn't matter how you get what you want just as long as you get it. deserving can go to hell.


----------



## MaxwellMouse (Jan 21, 2012)

Berdudget said:


> Why do you say it's harsh?


 Those were my snap thoughts before I thought it threw. I took it as saying you don't want to be a type as a judgement of said type. That is not necessary the case. It's merely a fun thought excercise, to see what different people feel they would not be able to be like. I still see how that could be interpreted as an insult. I did not mean to imply you are being mean yourself. If that is what you got from it I am sorry.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

What I dearly hope this doesn't turn into is a: 

I don't wanna be type Four because they're moody, or I don't want to be type Six because they're so defensive/cowardly, or I don't want to be type X because [insert random quality usually attributed to said type here]

sort of thread. 

First of all, those things presuppose much about the types. I think it might be better to ask which type's motivation makes you not want to be that type? I have a theory that lots of people in Western culture might find themselves disliking the motivation of Superego types (One, Two, and Six). I think lots of people will say they are glad they are not type Two particularly. 

But I'm not _grateful _I'm not one type. I don't know if that's the best wording. 

Actually, one type that made me flinch inwardly (that is the best way I can describe it) was type Two, and yet type Two (as you can see) is part of my tritype. Part of this had to do with how many other people seemed to portray Twos. It is said that Two's vice is pride. Perhaps this has to do with my religious background, but I recognize pride as being the root of all sins. Pride is, of course, found within everybody, but for Two it was listed as its main vice by some sources. I suppose that made me wary of it. (Now I know a bit better how to interpret these things. And I also understand why I shouldn't feel this way about Twos.) Also some websites describes them in a way that made them seem utterly fake and hypocritical. And I do believe that due to the way Twos are described, the male population is going to have a rather hard time seeing themselves in Two even if they are a Two. 

Type Six, at first, looked so cowardly and paranoid it was hard to see myself as a Six, despite being one. 

Type Eight has always been hard for me to relate to. It also made me flinch inwardly, somewhat.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

MaxwellMouse said:


> Those were my snap thoughts before I thought it threw. I took it as saying you don't want to be a type as a judgement of said type. That is not necessary the case. It's merely a fun thought excercise, to see what different people feel they would not be able to be like. I still see how that could be interpreted as an insult. I did not mean to imply you are being mean yourself. If that is what you got from it I am sorry.


I didn't feel criticized. No worries <3 I just felt like drawing you out.  Thank you for responding.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Actually I find anything I can't relate to (on a healthy level) to be quite interesting or at least worth reflecting on. 
And obviously any type at an unhealthy level isn't to be envied. 

Still I think worst you can do is to withdraw, so I think that makes 4,5 and 9 most likely to be stuck in a kind of behavioral loop that is (seemingly) difficult to escape from, simply because of avoidant tendencies.


----------



## Phantomwise (Apr 5, 2013)

Julia Bell said:


> I think it might be better to ask which type's motivation makes you not want to be that type? I have a theory that lots of people in Western culture might find themselves disliking the motivation of Superego types (One, Two, and Six). I think lots of people will say they are glad they are not type Two particularly.


I am not from a Western culture (although it can be argued that I've absorbed a lot of it from books/movies) but I can really see this in myself. I also wonder whether my feelings towards type Two might not be due to the fact that I am a Four and we disintegrate to Two, taking on the negative characteristics of Two when unhealthy. The description of unhealthy Twos (clingy, manipulative, etc.) is what I am most afraid of being and also what turns me off the quickest in others. Perhaps it's like running away from your own shadow.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Type 9!

Oh wait, _shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit_.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Berdudget said:


> Which enneagram type are you most grateful not to be? Why do you think that is?


Nowadays things like this don't really come into my mind, it's not the kind of approach I prefer because types only limit if taken too seriously. I'd still be me even if I was a different type so I don't really care and am not really aware of being especially grateful for _not_ being a particular type now.

But when I first read about Enneagram and MBTI and stuff, all that was different. I remember I felt aversion to a few types. No random types, not culture related or anything, this all is more related to my personal experience than any type frustrating me more than others in theory.

I can imagine how I might have thought _"Geez, thank God I'm not 1/3/7!"_ back then. 1s because I hate spending my lovely time for something as useless as little details, convention or caring about many other completely mundane things as much as those 1s close to me did. 3s because of the competition to beat someone and wanting to impress -- like things like that would actually matter to anyone even remotely reasonable. 7s because of many vague reasons, general adventurism, superficiality and hedonism -- "a lot of potential but not much achieved".

I can nowadays admit to be, at times (even pretty often) EVERYTHING I just described above xD At times I do nitpick about things I know really do not matter in any reasonable way. I'm _highly _competitive which I actually very much enjoy but at times I also "must" impress someone/people which I'm more ashamed of. And it freaked me out a bit when I realized I'm not as happy as I think, I'm active/restless because I'm rarely satisfied with what I have and always looking for another experience and keep chasing my dream instead of living it. I never considered that to be any kind of bad thing when I was younger but when I've got older (ugh) I've realized what I've missed while I was trying to make sure I don't miss anything I'd like. 

I'm one of those who believe reactions like these are somehow telling -- the types and issues that annoyed me in others are clearly issues I have had to realize in my own life. I don't have exactly that tritype, 137, though but it doesn't really matter, not everything is strictly core type and tritype or any type theory related anyway.


Oh, and I also didn't want to be a Four but _that _was actually for a somewhat different reason (which I also find very telling though). I'm obviously not a 4-fixer, feelings and stuff like that have never been really my _thing, _not my main focus of interest or awareness or anything. Because of that, I know I suck at dealing with my feelings and even the emotional expressions of others (if negative) make me uncomfortable. I just assume all that explains why reading about type Four was so repellant, it made me realize what I tried to ignore and what I seriously seemed to lack and it was not nice. Nowadays I can see how there can be great advantages in being a 4-fixer but I still have that aversion for their negativity... (Hmm, now that I think of it, _that_ is something I'm still very much grateful _not_ to be, very negative about myself.)


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

zallla said:


> Nowadays things like this don't really come into my mind, it's not the kind of approach I prefer because types only limit if taken too seriously. I'd still be me even if I was a different type so I don't really care and am not really aware of being especially grateful for _not_ being a particular type now.
> 
> But when I first read about Enneagram and MBTI and stuff, all that was different. I remember I felt aversion to a few types. No random types, not culture related or anything, this all is more related to my personal experience than any type frustrating me more than others in theory.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your thoughts. This is the kind of reaction I was hoping the most for when I started this thread. <3


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess 4 with their slant towards pain don't entuse me.
6 with their fear isn't something I would like to become permanent.
It is bad enough the taste I get from disintegrating.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Fucking double post


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't really want to be an image type to be honest, because they represent parts of myself that I would rather not deal with honestly. Particularly the 4....

Not that I don't like image types. Mostly because I don't care about such things.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

3, I don't care about looking nice and refined or big time success.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

zallla said:


> I'm one of those who believe reactions like these are somehow telling -- the types and issues that annoyed me in others are clearly issues I have had to realize in my own life.


I can see what you're saying there. Like I know a type 4 (most likely) who can be really self-pitying and over-emotional and negative etc, which can be grating at times. But then I realize I can be that way as well, I'm just not as intense about it. So in a way it's my own flaws turned up to eleven.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

@Flatliner, exactly.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> 4. I would hate to be a 4, because they stand for everything i don't.
> I agree that being an individual is important, and i agree that expresing yourself is important, so stop moping and start asserting yourself! The world doesn't owe you anything and if you want something, take it!


this! 

4 takes the cake, but other than that:
- 2
- 5
- Sp last
- Sx last


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this!
> 
> 4 takes the cake, but other than that:
> - 2
> ...


I didn't think being a five sounded that bad at first (probs a good sign I'm not a five).

Oh yeah! I'm grateful for not being sx first. :tongue:


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

I still can't fixate on my own enneatype really, I keep fluctuating between 2, 4, 7 and 9, none really seems to have a more dominant position in my mind. The tests don't help either, they all give me different results... Is it possible I don't have a type?

Anyways I really like most types, and don't really like to think of any as better or worse but I do have a serious aversion to 3s and 8s (funny, I'm hesitating between the numbers directly surrounding them, I wonder if there's a connexion there?). I find most 3s to be really shallow and conformist, and the 8s I've met have all had inferiority complexes that they overcompensated for by constantly imposing their superiority. I don't see any quest to understand anything in 8 types, it's just a sort of "I'm not confident in myself, anybody who is sensitive is weak, so I'll just be a brute that way no one will ever hurt me". I've met few people as blind and heartless as 8s


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Berdudget said:


> @_Flatliner_, exactly.


Ha, and I didn't even have to post. 

Yes, it's wrong to make the assertion that hating a type is always an indication of core type, because it's not universally the case that people hate themselves, or their sins or problems; some know themselves better than that. There will be some cases where that's so, though, and they stand out.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this!
> 
> 4 takes the cake, but other than that:
> - 2
> ...


That's three counts against me. :laughing: I'm a 4w5 so/sx. Hahaha!


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Flatliner said:


> Ha, and I didn't even have to post.
> 
> Yes, it's wrong to make the assertion that hating a type is always an indication of core type, because it's not universally the case that people hate themselves, or their sins or problems; some know themselves better than that. There will be some cases where that's so, though.


Just for the fun of it, since several others have shared, when I was first introduced to the enneagram types about ten years ago, I felt angry while reading about ones and eights. I read about twos before getting to fours and thought, "there I am." Then I got to the typefour description and got a huge knot in my stomach. I wanted to vomit. I was afraid of anyone seeing that this was me, but I couldn't deny it. 

Now that my understanding of the enneatypes is more based on the actual enneagram information and not on my personal skewed impressions, AND I've done a ton of work on myself, I don't have such negative reactions. But of course I do still have a few triggers I'm still in the process of deconstructing. Hence my thread.


----------



## Johnny AppleShy (Jan 22, 2013)

Ah this is an interesting thread! I'm glad to see it has lots of great posts, nice job all!

For my own, hm, well like many it's changed over time, and currently I am fine with all the types and don't feel grateful to not be any. But back when I first got into the ennegram, there were some.

I remember when I first got into the enneagram and had read more about all the types, I had a bit of dislike for Types 1, 3, 6, and 8. For 3 and 8, it came from the fact that they were so different and foreign to me, and the types I had the most trouble understanding and wrapping my head around. Though over time I've come to understand them more, and I've even developed a bit of respect and admiraton for Type 8, due to the fact that the Type is so different from my own in that the flaws and troubles I deal with are things the Type seems able to shrug off. Their ability to take action much easier then a 9 and stay strong and not be swayed and pushed aside by others is something I can't help but envy a little.

For 1 and 6, my dislike for those came from my own personal experience. Being a 9, I have been through a few tough times in my life, in which I disintegrated into a 6, and reading the description of the type in an unhealthy state often reminds me of myself when I'm at my worst and most stressed, so I couldn't help but feel a bit scared of it. And 1 is the same way. For reasons I'm not completely sure, when I do get stressed and feel out of it I can be very self critical and critical of everything in general, so reading those can give me some shivers. This was also part of the reason why I didn't want to admit I was a 9w1, as I feared being like the type and how that might be bad for me. But over time I've come to see that there are many great things about these types, and I shouldn't let my personal experiences cloud that. When I first joined this site I listed myself as simply Type 9, but since then I've come to finally accept that I am a 9w1 and that that is not something I should be afraid of, and it can be a really good thing. Coming to appreciate these types has been a fun adventure in and of itself, and I look forward to seeing where it goes. ^^


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Berdudget said:


> Keep in mind, in answering this question, you are saying far more about yourself than you are about the type you find to be distasteful.
> 
> I decided to start this thread because, recently, I've had a strong aversion to the idea of ever living inside the head of a core type 3. I have a handful of type 3 friends and family; most notable among them, my deceased father. The 3 year anniversary of his death is this month, so it makes a certain kind of sense to me that this issue should be coming up for me at this time. I find my priorities are usually at odds with the priorities of 3s in my life. I felt neglected by my type 3 father who seemed very capable of empathy and understanding but placed much greater emphasis on work and status than on deepening human relationships. When he died at the young age of 54, he felt like a failure. I fear the seeming emptiness of this kind of prioritizing. So I am grateful I am not a 3.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a great thread idea. I'm a type one, and I would most dislike being an 8, because the vast majority of the eights I have known have hurt me in some way, have been bossy, unsympathetic, or not very kind to sensitive people. The thought of being that way disturbs me a great deal.

I'd also dislike being a 3 or a 7, because their interests don't seem quite meaningful enough from my perspective. I'd be okay with pretty much anything else.

The only reason I am okay with being a type one, which sounds awful, neat-freakish, self-hating and critical from most descriptions, is that being an NF type one is so vastly different from being an SJ type one, which I wouldn't be able to relate to very well, and the descriptions are mostly written for SJ types, with the implication that they are the ones who impose their unrealistic standards on others. Being concerned with doing the right thing, or with trying to achieve perfection, isn't so problematic if one has the Fi to figure out meaningful priorities instead of thinking badly of people for trivial things like whether or not they are organized. (I'm not even slightly into organizing anything except ethical priorities!) However, I have been called self-righteous a lot because of type-related tendencies.

I suspect there are going to be a lot of NF types who would hate to be the type I am, and that's okay.


----------



## March (Apr 28, 2011)

Whenever I read short enneagram descriptions, the 4 still strikes me as the most negative, horrible thing. The descriptions of 4s in the throes of negativity make me sick, and the descriptions of 4s at their best make me feel like they're vapid and useless. All other types have their strengths and weaknesses too, but it just seems like they'd be so much easier to deal with!

But I am a 4 myself. Undeniably.

And I know enough to see that my envy of other types fits right in with being a 4. 

Ah well, you gotta be able to laugh at yourself, right? 

I can't pinpoint any other type I wouldn't like to be. I don't like MYSELF when I'm being 2-ish, but that doesn't mean anything about people who feel good being 2-ish. I can't imagine being a 7, but that's not because I wouldn't like to be one but because the type is just so different from me that I can't put myself in their shoes. I can't imagine being a 9 and liking it either, but that's just because I can't act 9-ish without feeling like I'm dying inside. I bet real 9s don't feel like that.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> I can see what you're saying there. Like I know a type 4 (most likely) who can be really self-pitying and over-emotional and negative etc, which can be grating at times. But then I realize I can be that way as well, I'm just not as intense about it. So in a way it's my own flaws turned up to eleven.


Yeah, it's like with CFs and how you tend to have issues around your inferior function. People who annoy you the most tend to be the ones whose behavior you relate your inferior function to -- it's just against everything your precious dominant function is. And in Enneagram you could recognize having issues that are related to what you need to accept in yourself or in others, issues that for some reason provoke you or go against your philosophy in life. It's really easy to see this thing going on. Just this thread is full of examples, snail for example just providing a great one:



snail said:


> Wow, this is a great thread idea. I'm a type one, and I would most dislike being an 8, because the vast majority of the eights I have known have hurt me in some way, have been bossy, unsympathetic, or not very kind to sensitive people. The thought of being that way disturbs me a great deal.


That's pretty much about Te over there and it fits seeing you're Fi-dom  I could see many ways for that to be Enneagram related too but I don't think you're having those issues because you'd be 8-fixer, I don't think this needs to be that simple. I guess your aversion to type 8 just reflects your personal experiences going against your core type motivations and is not because you couldn't approve _any_ 8 or anything in type 8 (because 8s can be so much more and other things than just bossy and unsympathetic, they can be reactive, protective and strong in a very good way too).


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I am probably the most ungrateful to be my own type.
Because that's the type I am.
And I am not always very grateful about it.
But who is to say I wouldn't be just as ungrateful if I were any other type?
I know this wasn't the question at all.
Okay.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

SharkT00th said:


> If there is a type that you desperately hate, than you are that type yourself and realizing how much your ego has gotten in the way. If you were not a certain type I feel that you would just be ambivalent to that types nature.


-changes type to ESTP or ESFJ 2w1>5w4>1w2 Sx/So- :laughing:

PS: it's not asking which type you hate, it's asking which type you are most grateful not to be. for example, I didn't put down 4 because I dislike them (I do, but that wasn't the reason lol), I put down 4 because they internal issues they deal with (self loathing, feeling broken and defective, envy, tragic fatalism) seem like they would be the most awful to experience and would most hinder one's quality of life.


----------



## Feathers Falling (Sep 5, 2012)

i hate 2s. no one likes those.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd really hate to be a 6. God, that would be terrible. I can scarcely imagine.

...more seriously, I'd dislike being a 3. Which is unsurprising, as I am a 6 (and am actually not discontent with that fact), which regresses to 3. I'd also dislike being 8, or 1.

What I view this question as being about is not "which type is the suckiest", but "which type is most incongruent with who you are?" And for me, that happens to be the three "confronting" (long term against) types. Those are the parts of my personality which I either reject (3) or just totally don't get and of whose value I have a hard time understanding. If I were one of those types in some alternate universe, I wouldn't believe it were me if I met my alternate self. Meanwhile, if I were a 5w6, or a primary 9, or if my heart fix were 2 instead of 4, I could see it being a version of me with a personality bent in a certain way. 3, 1, and 8 motivations, on the other hand, are irreconcilable with my current personality.


----------



## Donangelo (May 12, 2013)

I'd love to be an 8 and stop being such a wus or a 7. But I'd hate to be a 6 or a 5. Give me anything else


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> i hate 2s. no one likes those.


You can't convert a subjective thing into an objective one! 
I know a lot of persons that LOVE twos, included myself and some 7w6s like you, so your phrase has no sense.
The fact that a lot of people hates a number doesn't mean that nobody likes that number.

I'm grateful of not being an 8, because I don't like the motivations of this type, but even if I know other people that don't like 8s, I can't say that no one likes 8s.


----------



## Feathers Falling (Sep 5, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> You can't convert a subjective thing into an objective one!
> I know a lot of persons that LOVE twos, included myself and some 7w6s like you, so your phrase has no sense.
> The fact that a lot of people hates a number doesn't mean that nobody likes that number.
> 
> I'm grateful of not being an 8, because I don't like the motivations of this type, but even if I know other people that don't like 8s, I can't say that no one likes 8s.



omg you knew I was totally kidding, right?? o.o


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

oh, phenomenal, let's intentionally propagate our misanthropy by explicitly demonizing various kinds of people, rather than merely projecting such a state of being. pathetic.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

aestrivex said:


> oh, phenomenal, let's intentionally propagate our misanthropy by explicitly demonizing various kinds of people, rather than merely projecting such a state of being. pathetic.


:happy:

Who is your specific target audience?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> omg you knew I was totally kidding, right?? o.o


Honestly no. Unfortunately there are a lot of people that reason in that terms. I'm happy for you that you was just joking! :wink:


----------



## Feathers Falling (Sep 5, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> Honestly no. Unfortunately there are a lot of people that reason in that terms. I'm happy for you that you was just joking! :wink:


Oh dear sorry my sarcasm was lost over the Internet ;^_^ one of my best friends is an ESFJ 2. <3


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Berdudget said:


> :happy:
> 
> Who is your specific target audience?


my specific target audience is anyone who is reading this thread.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

@_RoSoDude_

Thank you for the link, the chart and ordering is handy. It also aligns with my own sense: I don't want to be in the attachment triad (3, 6, 9) and within those I'd order my priority of not wanting 9 > 3 > 6 (I'd still prefer a mind triad type). 

4 can also run counter to how I think in some special ways. The image that comes to mind with me and 4 is that we're two wings on a bird and one's trying to propel upward (4) and the other wants to land (me) - that's what my interaction on a personal level with core 4s has been like. I reject 4's internal mechanisms intellectually, the idea of being that way, but I don't know that I'd reject being the type outright - we have similarities I also value.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

aestrivex said:


> my specific target audience is anyone who is reading this thread.


I appreciate bumping into you on the site. I find I'm almost always triggered by your comments. It's good for me.   I'm so interested in how your brain works. Once I am able to break something down and I understand it, the trigger disappears. I see triggers as obstacles to living and as something to be overcome. Will you do me a kindness? I am going to describe to you how I experience you, with no judgment whatsoever. Can you help me gain perspective into the motivation behind the kinds of contributions you generally make?

When I read your comments, I usually interpret them as being highly critical. But something tells me I don't know the whole story. Actually, of course I don't know the whole story. How could I unless you tell me. Do you feel disdain for people who are interested in the theme of this web site? If you do, I don't judge you. It simply makes me curious. And I don't want to believe things that aren't true. Perhaps you're actually being humorous. I'm not a sarcastic person, so I often take it wrong. 

I ask these questions with great curiosity and the deepest respect, open to any opinion you sincerely hold, on whatever grounds.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I would hate to be either 8 or 2. 

Eight because I think of them as impulsive, domineering and violent people. I'm aware that they're not frequently prone to physical violence, but they have such a sharp tongue. The reason I repel this kind of behavior is because, me being a type One, I repress violence and gut impulses a lot; and I'm also pretty aware about how destuctive I may get if I let my anger issues flow.

And Two because I link 2s' behavior to lack of having your own opinions; people who like to please everyone generally do not make their stand in front of hard decisions.

I'd like to make it clear that I'm not talking about persons of those types in fact, but instead about how I deal with such archetypes inside my own mind. So, 2s and 8s, don't be offended. :happy:


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Berdudget said:


> When I read your comments, I usually interpret them as being highly critical. But something tells me I don't know the whole story. Actually, of course I don't know the whole story. How could I unless you tell me. Do you feel disdain for people who are interested in the theme of this web site?


It's not that I am disdainful towards people who are "interested in the theme of this site" (I take the "theme of this site" to be personality theory and the exploration including self-exploration of individual differences.) I am deeply interested in this subject myself and have been for years, which is why I am here.

What I am disdainful towards is people who are unwilling to take the subject matter seriously. Which takes a variety of forms.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

aestrivex said:


> It's not that I am disdainful towards people who are "interested in the theme of this site" (I take the "theme of this site" to be personality theory and the exploration including self-exploration of individual differences.) I am deeply interested in this subject myself and have been for years, which is why I am here.
> 
> What I am disdainful towards is people who are unwilling to take the subject matter seriously. Which takes a variety of forms.


I'm glad I asked.  Thank you for responding.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Type 4. Being a 4-winger is hard enough, how much more if it's my core type?

But there are many traits that I love about 4s. I just think it's so hard to be a 4 living in this ruthless society who doesn't give a shit about the difference and special ness in each person.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure every one has a little piece of all the types in them. I want you inside me. :shocked:


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

I definitely don't like the idea of being a 3, because I hate the idea of being image-driven. It's funny though, because 9 integrates to 3, so there are some aspects that I like (and can utilize when healthy), but I don't like the idea of the average/unhealthy 3... workaholic is usually what comes to mind and that just sounds awful.

Oh yeah, and I'm not really interested in the 8 idea of power... I like to be the strong support behind the power (indirect power, I guess), because I just feel weird when I am aware of power I may wield.


----------

